# highlifter park



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

There's is a benefit ride for shiners hospital Dec 4th at highlifter park, wondering if anyone was goin


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

if i'm not working i might try and make it.. since its for a good cause


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I would like to go but only if I could meet up with some folks, sucks running solo lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

know the feeling homie .. when it gets closer i will let you know ..


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

10-4


----------



## CWILLIAMS29 (May 15, 2009)

I'll Be there. It's only 20min from the house. I was there yesterday. Park was in good shape and will only get better.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Man, I would really like to make that one since my son was a Shriners patient. I can't say enough about them. My son was burned on both of his legs when he was 4 yrs old. My wife and I traveled from Houston to Galveston 3 times a week for treatment. If there is anyway possible I will be there with my son who is 10 now. He is a survivor thanks to Shriners.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah, its always nice to help out with charity events, all the proceds are goin to shriners


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I'll try to make it... Quite possible I will be there... Those of us from the forum that can make it need to hook up....


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Agreed


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks like I am going to be able to make it... LETS RIDE!!!!


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I got to get a swap day but shouldn't a problem


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

We gotta get a plan together for a meet up for this ride... What does everyones plans look like for the day?


----------



## Brody$ (Oct 11, 2010)

i will be there


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Cool... Lets all get together and make one big group of it... Lets get us a plan together... I am most likely coming alone, and will need to get into a group, riding alone is dangerous...LOL...


----------

